
Japan to hack its citizens’ routers and webcams in name of cybersecurity - myinnerbanjo
https://www.fastcompany.com/90299216/japan-will-try-to-hack-its-citizens-routers-and-webcams-in-the-name-of-cybersecurity
======
vardump
This is actually a great idea. The government acting as a white hat and
securing the vulnerable network infrastructure, including the home routers.

Not only can a compromised home router be used to target its users, but they
are often used to attack other targets while hiding the tracks, those routers
seldom log anything and if they do, the log is either in volatile RAM or
otherwise easy to delete.

As long as it is indeed white hat activity without shades of gray.

~~~
Xelbair
the last part is the crucial part. I have no idea about Japan, but if my
government tried something like that i wouldn't trust them at all.

But maybe devices should force password change for both admin login and wifi
password when they are first booted up?

~~~
kwhitefoot
All they need do is contact the owner first and suggest changing the password,
then offer the penetration test service. There is no need to do it without the
owner's explicit consent.

------
kdmedev
Government right now are starting to become orwellian.

~~~
trumped
"starting" is putting it lightly...

